# Revolvers cylinders



## kakius (May 31, 2007)

Hallo,
Q: do all revolvers have cylinders that rotate countercloockwise?
If not-can you tell which brands or models rotate clockwise?

All information are welcome.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

kakius said:


> Hallo,
> Q: do all revolvers have cylinders that rotate countercloockwise?
> If not-can you tell which brands or models rotate clockwise?
> 
> All information are welcome.


My Single Action Ruger Blackhawk rotates clockwise.

My two Double Action S&W revolvers (Model 17 & Model 60-10) both rotate counterclockwise.

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Colt revolvers rotate clockwise.

I presume (though I don't know for a fact) that Taurus revolvers mimic S&W, since they started as S&W copies.

PS: If the cylinders "rotate," why are the guns called "revolvers?" Paging Bob Wright...


----------



## Chow Chow (Apr 20, 2007)

Manurhin 73 rotates counterclockwise.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

You can tell which way they will "revolve" by looking at the little indentation at the rear of the cylinder that looks like an arrow called a bolt stop. 
There will be as many of these as there are number of bullets in the gun. Note that the point like little arrows. Consider them to be directional arrow indicating the direction of rotation. with this information you can tell by looking at a photo which direction the revolver revolves.


----------



## kakius (May 31, 2007)

Thank you all for the info


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Revolvers..........*

Colt's original patents were for a "revolving pistol."

And, "revolver" is the most nearly correct term, as it implies revolving around a central axis, while "rotation" may not.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Cylinder rotation..*

And....

It is good to know direction of cylinder rotation. Many times I've loaded my single action to fire the first round a jacketed hollow point, to be followed up by a hard cast bullet.

By cycling the gun, I could by-pass the HP if I wanted the cast bullet. With a single action, this can be done quickly and quietly.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Cylinder rotation claims.........*

Incidentally, at one time, Colt used cylinder rotation to imply theirs was a better lock-up than the Smith.

The clockwise rotation of Colt's supposedly used the hand (pawl) to help support the cylinder in the closed position, while the Smith's tended to "push" the cylinder outward, against the crane.

Examination of that part would not lend much importance of lock-up to that part. But, advertising is advertising.

Bob Wright


----------

